# Chicken?



## patriot15joe (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this is a chicken, but would like a second opinion...


----------



## patriot15joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Another pic


----------



## patriot15joe (Sep 10, 2017)

One more


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2017)

Yep, that's _Laetiporus cincinnatus_. I like them a lot better than the _sulphureus_ with the yellow pores. These usually grow out of the ground at the base of oak trees instead of growing on the trunk itself, they're attached to the underground wood. 

I occasionally find them growing at the base of locust trees, I don't eat them if they're growing on anything but oak.


----------



## patriot15joe (Sep 11, 2017)

It was growing at the base of a giant red oak


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2017)

Those are usually really good. If you don't eat all of it, sautee the rest and freeze it.


----------



## patriot15joe (Sep 14, 2017)

It didn't last. Very impressed. We liked this much better than the chanterelles.


----------

